# Inside An Etch-a -Sketch



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2017)

Click on How Stuff Works (and arrows to see pics)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Click on How Stuff Works (and arrows to see pics)



I used to wonder about this. Now I know. Thanks, Meanderer!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2017)

I remember my brothers' friend taking his apart when we were kids... 


I also remember finding golf balls and being given dire warnings that if we peeled off the coating to get to the rubber bands inside the ball would explode in our faces... we never tried it..lol


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2017)

Here is the "Extreme" version.  _"Man your Goggles"!
_


----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2017)

Remember the Dilbert cartoon where the Pointy Headed Boss comes in and says his laptop has locked up?  Dilbert tells him to turn it upside down and shake it.  As the Boss goes off shaking it, Dilbert says, "Wonder if he'll ever find out we gave him an Etch-a-Sketch?"


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I remember my brothers' friend taking his apart when we were kids...
> 
> 
> I also remember finding golf balls and being given dire warnings that if we peeled off the coating to get to the rubber bands inside the ball would explode in our faces... we never tried it..lol



I did it, with the help of my father. After all bands were gone was a tiny rubber ball with white liquid in it. I guess it was latex rubber? Golf balls are different today.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 10, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>



Yup,   Flat Lined.   RIP


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2017)

_2-minute Etch A Sketch portraits you have to see_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2017)

Those 2 minute portraits are amazing!  I loved my etch a sketch as a kid, but honestly, never drew anything of note with it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 10, 2017)

I never had an Etch-a-Sketch.  It was deemed too expensive.  Had to sneak around and play with it at cousin's houses.  
:notfair:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2017)

What the hay, Nancy...you can always buy yourself one for Christmas!  
WARNING: Choking Hazard!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2017)

Controlled Chaos: Etch-A-Sketch Coffee Table


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2017)

ETCH A SKETCH TECH SUPPORT


----------

